# Trouble with fats



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 31, 2007)

A friend of mine is a ssbbw and she cannot eat anything that is fried 
without feeling heartburn. Is this common with ssbbws? Anyone else have this problem. Just wondering. She tries to avoid any fried food.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

Fried foods are on most lists of foods to avoid for ALL heartburn sufferers.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 31, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Fried foods are on most lists of foods to avoid for ALL heartburn sufferers.




thanks for the info, I was worried that it was a serious problem


----------



## Max_C (Dec 31, 2007)

Heartburn can be caused by many reasons. I'm curious if your friend experiences the pain high in her chest or lower, say midway down her torso.

High chest pain is typically associated with low hydrochloric acid production. When we eat, the stomach churns out hydrochloric acid and pepsinogen. The acid converts the pepsinogen into pepsin which then starts the digestion process on proteins in our food. If acid (or in rarer cases pepsinogen) production is low, food will not be processed in the stomach properly. When that happens, the proteins begin to putrify, which causes a type of acid our stomach linings aren't designed to deal with.

If the pain is lower in the torso (which I would suspect considering she's already associated the pain with eating fatty foods) it could be a similar issue but with a lack of bile production. In my experience, low bile production is very common in BBWs. Many of them have been on low fat diets, which can potentially condition the body to not produce as much bile as could be required. There's also the possibility of gall stones, which would prevent the gall bladder from constricting fully. That's a problem for 2 reasons. 1 - the gall bladder needs to constrict to remove water from the bile in order to concentrate it. 2 - it needs to constrict fully to inject the bile into the digestive tract to mix with food.

If the problem is caused by low acid production, a quick fix can be to take a Betaine Hydrochloride supplement with each meal. You can get those at just about any nutrition store. As always, take as directed.

If the problem is a bile production issue, well, that's a little harder to deal with. There *are* supplements that can be taken as well, but in general this is a tougher problem to deal with long term.

See if you can find out the answer to my question and let me know.

Max.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 1, 2008)

Max_C said:


> Heartburn can be caused by many reasons. I'm curious if your friend experiences the pain high in her chest or lower, say midway down her torso.
> 
> High chest pain is typically associated with low hydrochloric acid production. When we eat, the stomach churns out hydrochloric acid and pepsinogen. The acid converts the pepsinogen into pepsin which then starts the digestion process on proteins in our food. If acid (or in rarer cases pepsinogen) production is low, food will not be processed in the stomach properly. When that happens, the proteins begin to putrify, which causes a type of acid our stomach linings aren't designed to deal with.
> 
> ...



The pain is high in the chest area, I heard about the bile problem though.
Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 1, 2008)

Fats are notoriously hard to digest. When I was one-and-twenty, I would eat anything I could wrestle into my mouth; but as the years go by I find I have to take it increasingly easy with the fats. Not only do I avoid fried foods, but cookies, muffins, and anything containing a lot of shortening are no longer wise choices for me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had gallbladder problems for years. Unfortunately it is a common problem for us big girls. Please tell her to drink a decent amount of water during and after meals. Also, do NOT recline at all beyond a complete sitting up position for at least 20 minutes after eating. Also, she can try Pepcid AC, the caplets, read the box. They work quickly and last. She can also take them every day for a few weeks and see if it makes a difference.

Gallbladder problems can be serious if the gallbladder gets inflammed and infected, so prevention is the way to go with this.

I wish her luck!

Christine


----------

